# أهمية تطوير بيئة العمل مقال يحيي السيد عمر



## يور تسويق (6 أغسطس 2018)

*


يحيي السيد عمر,تطوير بيئة العمل, سمارت ايديز, مجلة الافكار الذكية, ريادة الأعمال, المجتمع الوظيفي, مجلة الأفكار الذكية, رواد الأعمال, المشاريع الناشئة، إدارة فرق العمل، النجاح في الحياة، التخطيط، تجارب ريادية، تجارب رواد أعمال، الشباب العربي، بناء العلامات التجارية، المسؤولية الاجتماعية، تنمية الكوادر، التنمية الذاتية، الابتكار، العمل التطوعي، إعداد الكواد، القيادة، إعداد القادة، قوانين القيادة، عالم الأعمال، المشاريع الصغيرة,






أهمية تطوير بيئة العمل

تتجلى أهمية تطوير بيئة العمل في مدى تأثيرها المباشر وغير المباشر على الكثير من الظواهر والسلوكيات الإدارية داخل المؤسسات، وتأثيرها الشامل داخل منظومة العمل، سواءً في أداء مهامها وتحقيق أهدافها أو علاقاتها بالبيئة الخارجية، سواءً كانت هذه العلاقات بأفراد أو مؤسسات؛ إذ إن تطوير بيئة العمل له تأثير على الكثير من المخرجات التنظيمية المهمة، الأمر الذي يمكن القول إن له علاقات مباشرة ومعنوية بين طبيعة، نوعية البيئة السائدة ومخرجات المؤسسة. لذلك كله يرى البعض أن درجة نجاح أية مؤسسة على المدى البعيد تتوقف إلى حد كبير على قدرتها على خلق بيئة عمل ملائمة.

فطبيعة تطوير بيئة العمل تظهر في صورة برامج توعية تكتسب أهميتها كونها استراتيجية متكاملة يمكن أن تقود المؤسسة إلى نتائج إيجابية، ومنها: التفوق النوعي على المنافسين من خلال حرص العاملين على تحسين الإنتاجية والنوعية في آنٍ واحد، وتوافر فرص الوصول إلى كفاءات ومهارات جيدة من الموارد البشرية، والاحتفاظ بهم، بالإضافة إلى تحقيق الرضا بالمسؤولية الاجتماعية والأخلاقية تجاه المجتمع، ومنح الفرصة للعاملين للوقوف إلى جانب الإدارة في حالة تعرُّض المؤسسة لمشاكل قد تعرقل من نشاطها وتعطل برامجها. وهذا كله مما يرفع من نسبة ولاء المستفيدين من منتجات المؤسسة أو خدماتها.










لمتابعة قراءة المقال بصيغة Pdf من الرابط التالي ::
https://goo.gl/PZv973








​*


----------

